# Theology itself



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 23, 2009)

(An excerpt from a letter of Legh Richmond to his son)

"The teaching that promotes godliness." 1 Timothy 6:3

"The knowledge of the truth that leads to godliness." Titus 1:1

It is much easier to be a 'Bible scholar'--than a sincere Christian. It is much easier to be a 'theologian'--than a true pastor. Theology itself, important as are its themes--sinks into a mere science of literary attainments, unless accompanied by an earnest and devotional application of its principles to the soul.

You should not only study the Scriptures--but always be pondering some searching experimental book, as a bosom companion. A love of such reading--proves a useful test of pious character. There are many books about religious matters, which, after all--do not bring home vital piety to the heart.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 23, 2009)

Very true and important to keep that in mind, or better said in the heart


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## jwithnell (Feb 23, 2009)

I have struggled with this concept almost my entire time as a believer. As I get older, I'm getting a much better balance.


----------

